# Shop for top hats; Cheltenham or Worcestor



## paolo (Dec 9, 2011)

I want to pick up a top hat tomorrow - plain or funky. Anyone know of a possible emporium?


----------



## paolo (Dec 9, 2011)

Problem sorted; as you were.


----------

